# Bought a 'smart mini oven' yesterday



## debbie in seattle (Aug 3, 2016)

Prior to remodeling our kitchen, we had a big Cuisinart toaster/oven but got rid of it.   Was hot here last week and decided we needed to get a new toaster/oven since it's only two of us and won't heat the house so much when it does get hot.   Went to Bed,Bath and Beyond and found a Breville mini smart oven.   Exactly what we wanted and works great, not to mention the add'l 20% off.   Great purchase!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2016)

Good luck with your toaster oven. I have one that is several years old and love it for the reason you bought yours. In fact I made baked potatoes for dinner tonight and had I not had it I would have never heated up the big oven for two potatoes. There are some things I just don't like cooked in my Microwave.


----------

